# Recommendations for good Stand Bag?



## Tobeb (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey guys,

Looking to get a new stand bag and was hoping you guys can offer some recommendations.

I am looking for a stand bag that has individual full length dividers enough to fit about 14 clubs (including my putter). 

Currently have a taylormade taylite and although its a comfortable bag and light, it doesn't have enough pockets and whenever I am in a cart, my clubs bang around like crazy in the 6 slots with only two full length dividers.


Any recommendations? Right now I am looking at the:
Datrek Vapour
Sun Mountain MultiPurpose Bag
Nike Sasquatch Tour
or Ogio Edge
but I am open to others.

Thanks,

Tobeb


----------

